# Travel Insurance



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Does anyone have any recommendation for a company that offers affordable annual worldwide travel insurance? I've got a few trips planned in the next 12 months, with the first one at the end of next month.

P.S Please don't suggest Axa. They made a complete mess of my car insurance and their car re-registration service is completely non-existant (still waiting for them to call me back after 5 days!!!) so they are not getting another dirham from me!! They are firmly in my bad books!! 

Ta


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

Bupa has a travel plan.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the advice Vince. Will check them out.


----------

